# depression



## hedgielover224 (Feb 16, 2015)

So for whatever reason, I am feeling a bit depressed tonight. Now Lestibournes isn't super attached to me, I think. Anyway, I went and layed down next to his cage and cried, and he woke up and turned to look at me. I'm wondering if it was a "mom, I'm trying to sleep" glare, or if it was an "are you okay" look. I guess I am just a bit down and discouraged. He's more of an explorer than a cuddler, but I love him just the same, even if he is grumpy....now to figure out why I am suddenly depressed.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Everyone has periods of sadness. Could be something that is subconsciously bothering you. Or maybe you are stressed out about something. But it's normal to feel down one in a while for no reason. At least you have your little guy to cheer you up even if he's a grumpy pants! My hedgie is an explorer too by the way. But she has her cuddle moments every now and then


----------



## hedgielover224 (Feb 16, 2015)

I am feeling much better today. I can't wait to get home and see my baby.


----------



## hedgielover224 (Feb 16, 2015)

So it came back today by the time evening came around and just kept getting worse. I just took him out to hold and normally he is all squirmy, wanting to explore. This time, though, as I cried, he just sniffed my face and let me cuddle him to my chest. At least for a little while. Then he got restless and began to run around. Still, I am surprised he just sat there and let me cuddle him. Just when I think I can't possibly love him anymore than I already do, he turns around and proves me wrong. I'm still sad for some reason, but he definitely helped. You were right. Explorers do have their cuddle moments.


----------

